# What provisions should be made for Special Needs children when at nursery?



## Sparkleyone

Hello,

Please could someone explain to me how a nursery should be making provisions for Special Needs children?

Reason being, we were due to start our LO at a nursery - having been told they are experienced and cater for Special Needs children. During my childs settling in visits, of which I was present at most of them, no special inclusion or provisions were made to my child. In my opinion, they didnt know how to relate to my child, to the point he was left to wander the room and eventually would become upset due to being bored. My son, I felt was not going to get the attention and help desperately needed, therefore I withdrew our intentions to start him at his nursery. No one made any extra effort to try and engage him into activities, the other children were easier to play with so the workers spent most of their time with them. In the space of an hour, my son would be asked 'do you want to colour in' - or 'look at this sheep/toy'. They would only typically ask him these questions 2-3 times and thats it!! In the whole hour!!!! My son has ASD, surely they should realise that ASD children dont play typically, and so require extra help and encouragement etc. My son is non-verbal, and like most ASD children, lots of facial expression and jolly tone of voice is good. My son would get asked to 'play' in a very matter of fact way, like I say - they just didnt know how to relate to him. 

We have complained, and the nursery keep telling us how they all have experience etc etc. There is a certificate on the wall with a ladies name on it who has a qualification in Special Needs, however that is someone who works in another part of the nursery (pre-school section) I am wanting to complain to OFSTED but I dont want to be made to look an idiot if I am missing the point somewhere?? I feel like my son had no extra help and support, and the nursery are making out like we were born yesterday to be frank. Also, they wont give us our deposit back because they keep insisting they could provide the support and help my son needs. I feel like I am talking to myself when I keep telling them we didnt witness any of that during my childs settling in visits. He went there 5 times!

It would be so helpful if anyone could at all help me, as I feel like I am chasing my tail. I am not concerned about the money, my issue is that they are saying they provide for Special Needs children but infact dont! (or didnt in our case!!)

Thank you, Xx


----------



## soon2b6

I dont know the answer to your question but what I do know is that pre schools are really variable particularly with Special needs kids. We had both of ours in a special needs pre school in the end, they started in a regular nursery and one was really quite good (not as good as the S/N nursery though) and the other was just like you describe.


----------



## Emmea12uk

Sorry i didnt catch this earlier - but have you tried speaking to the Children's Information Service? I have been nominated a lady who does all the searching for me, arranges visits, and even attends them with me. She has put together information on government help with special needs children's care.


----------



## coccyx

My friends son has one to one at the nursery he attends. Funded by the council.


----------



## Emmea12uk

Yes my son will also when he starts


----------



## MUMOF5

My son hasnt been diagnosed yet with Autism (appointment in August), although it is a near certainty. The nursery he attends requested extra funding to provide him with a one 2 one teacher, which they got. He only goes once a week, but so far im really happy.

They also asked me about his likes/dislikes, so they didnt do anything to upset him. As he is funny about drinking from cups, he is allowed to take his own special one, and he also doesnt like to eat out in the other room at snack time with the other children, so they allow him to eat in the main play hall. They also get him out all his favourite types of toys (trains, cars etc-basically anything that he can line up!). My son too is at the moment Non verbal.


----------



## )i( sarah)i(

I just want everyone to know that they are not alone in having concerns about childcare for their children!I am from the US so I know things don't work the same as in the UK but wanting the best childcare at the best Preschool possible for your child (special needs or not) is very important!I have found it very hard to put my children in preschool mostly because I use to be a preschool teacher and know what it is like to be on the "other side" of things.When my daugther was 2 (she is now 10) I was lucky enough to be able to bring her to the same preschool that I worked at, so I always could check on her if I got worried or wanted to see how she was doing.But now I have a 4 year old son who, other then Sunday school, has never been to a preschool because I no longer am working as a preschool teacher and I am too scared to put him in one.I also have my soon to be 3 year old (who has Autism) and his teacher/therapist who comes to my house to work with him is talking about him starting preschool.I am so freaking worried about this!I don't know yet if "they"( the doctors and at home teacher) thinks he should go to a special needs preschool or if he is going to need a one on one yet but either way I still have so many concerns: What if he hurts another kid while having a tantrum?What if another kid hurts him?Will he be safe without me watching his ever move?What if he puts something small into his mouth and chokes?(everything still goes in to his mouth,it is a stage he normally would have grown out of by now)What if the teachers are mean to him?( he is not one to show love with hugs and kisses and does not enjoy being held unless you are a male, then you might have a chance :rofl:)I know teachers do have favorites ( not saying they are mean to the other kids) but I know my son wont be on the top of their list.:cry:
I am going to talk about all my concerns with my sons doctor and teacher(she is coming to our house today)about him starting preschool.the reason I didn't talk to the teacher about him last time she was here is because he had a REALLY BAD day and would not work with her at all (and he had been doing so good every other time). Then after having such a bad time the teacher needed to go over all the things Logan ( my son) should be doing by the age of 3(he well be 3 in November) and hearing how far behind my son is made me so upset:cry::cry::cry:, all I did the rest of the day was cry and ask myself "Am I doing enough?:hissy:"
I now feel better because I see progress in my son almost everyday and I know there are a lot of moms and dads out there that don't or are not yet seeing progress with their children.I am truly lucky and happy to have Logan as my son:happydance: but we still have our bad days!Thanks to everyone who took the time to read this!:hugs:


----------



## Sparkleyone

Thank you for your replies ladies.

The nursery, in the end, admitted responsibility and refunded our money. I still think its very wrong they say they cater for Special Needs children when they dont. (Its only the main Preschool part which has a Special Needs worker in there, the other sections dont!) 

Anyway, we are due to have a meeting this week to discuss nursery education for my son. We have found out there are at least 2 nurseries in the area which specialise in dealing with Autistic children. 

Sarah, I too have many many concerns about my son starting nursery too. I worry so much about it. I worry about everything though so nothing unusual there. I just want the best for him, and to be sure he is safe and looked after. My son gets very very scared, easily and the thought of me not being around to help him worries me deeply. 
So pleased to hear that Logan is making progress though. Wonderful news.

Xx


----------



## lozzy21

You need to ask to see in writing a structured care plan, want in writing who his key worker is going to be and how you can assess his progress, how ever small.


----------



## )i( sarah)i(

lozzy21 said:


> You need to ask to see in writing a structured care plan, want in writing who his key worker is going to be and how you can assess his progress, how ever small.

I love this idea!I hope it wont be hard to get the preschool do agree to do all of it but if they are not willing then that school will not be the best choice for my son!Thanks!I know here in California my son has a lot of rights once he is in elementary school but I am not sure if he has the same rights when it comes to preschool?!?More info for me to look up!


----------



## Sparkleyone

Sarah I know in the UK children still have rights as such. Isnt there so much to find out and learn? Its so hard trying to come to term with the fact your child has ASD, and then on top of that trying to find ways to help them and then trying to find out what rights our children have etc. Its really a tough position to be in that is for sure! :(

Xx


----------

